# Tablet Flashing



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to learn Linux on mobile devices, mainly would be tablet PC. So, I'm going to pick up a tablet and take some time to practice on it. Well, but I don't want to pay too much for the tablet as I can't insure I won't do something wrong on it. After a round search homework but found most cheap tablet are china tablet, so is it will work to pick up a china tablet to do the job?


----------



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, any one have experience with china tablet? Or, could you please recommend a good one? Thanks a lot.


----------



## aenich (Jul 19, 2011)

OK, found a couple china tablets by a comparison engine, china tablets, I just want to know how about these china tabs. Quality is good? Really know nothing about these stuff as haven't bought anything from over there before. Really need your advices.


----------

